# **Graphic** Prayers request- Surgery on wednesday



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*part 2..*

Then came along my pelvis. At the tender age of 21, I started suffering from chronic hip dislocations. It was quickly discovered that it was due to a condition I was born with, Hip Dysplasia. Luckily, good doctors immediately diagnosed me and started correcting the dysplasia in both hips. Here below is a news story that was posted nationally and is the first surgery I ever had on my first hip:




 
That surgery was followed by 6 more major operations, 2 of which I almost lost my life in. Pictures below.



After some of the couple surgeries, those are scars that I view in the mirror every day. A reminder of what I have been thru.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*part 3*

Dozens of hours spent with Occupational Theraphy and Physio Therapy. Had to relearn how to walk...









____________________________________________________
I did the math earlier today. Thru this whole ordeal, here is what everything added up to. Those are approximate numbers.

* 73 hours in the operating room
* 267 stitches
* 38 casts
* added up of 2.5 years in a cast(for my wrist)
* 2 plates, 29 screws
* 18 Units of blood
* 3 years of physio
* 149 follow up appts
_______________________________________

How did I actually mentally survive this? most of my strength came from God and faith that I would be ok, an amazing family and taking it one step at a time. I might add that I have considered knitting instead of horses :lol:
So for this surgery on wednesday, I ask that you guys make a little prayer to help the surgeon be able to fix as much of what can be saved and fixed. 

I still to this day think that I am the luckiest women alive as I have the best men I have ever met at my side, some incredible friends and forumers! and a family who has always believed we could get through this. I love you all.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, I don't know you but you are amazing. I know people who've dealt with similiar hip problems and they weren't nearly as brave as you. You are a strong woman, and its great that you have such good friends and family. I will definately be sending good thoughts your way for Wednesday. Good luck, everything will be fine


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Atta girl! Love that positive attitude! 

Wednesday is going to go just fine, wait and see! I will be thinking about you and praying for you as well! 

I'm really gald to have had the oppurtunity to get to know someone as wonderful and strong as you! You are a rock and we could all learn a little bit about your strength!

And all those scars?! They are beautiful. They are unique, just like you! You are beautiful on the insdie and out, no scar can prevent that!  

As always I'm right here if you need me for anything! As if that will happen though, your man is too good and won't let me step in! LOL Just kidding! 

Hugs to both you Adnan, it must be tough for him as well to see his girl going thru all this! He's a keeper.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Atta girl! Love that positive attitude!
> 
> Wednesday is going to go just fine, wait and see! I will be thinking about you and praying for you as well!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Tiffany, you're a darling. The scars are definitely unique alright :lol: Adnan says it makes me. I wear them with pride.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Praying! I know that you will get through this and keep your positive attitude. God will see you through and He never gives us more then we can handle (Jer. 29:11)!

You will have some great stories and amazing scars to show you children one day!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness! You poor thing.

I had a friend in San Diego who had hip displasia and had both hips replaced and she was only 32! 

I cannot imagine what your going threw with recovery but I hope you forge ahead and get well soon. Lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My prayers and best thoughts are with you, Kelly. You know where I am if you need anything


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You seem to be very strong and brave person - many of us would have wilted an given up.

Wishing good luck to you! May God bless you and let this really be the last surgery.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow...you are _so_ brave! I think I might have given up by now too!

My prayers are with you for a smooth surgery and a quick recovery!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

My prayers are with you. Keep you head up, and don't stop being YOU. You have been through a lot, and it sounds like you have kept an incredibly good outlook on life.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've followed your story over time but never seen it typed up in one post before. Amazing! The list of stitches, OR time, therapy time etc, would be hellish for anyone. You are one tough cookie! Bless you, your family and that special guy you have by your side. Be sure to give him a great big hug. 
My thoughts and prayers will be with you today, on Wednesday and until your all healed


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL loved the thumbs up Maureen. Thank you for the kind words. I will continue to think happy thoughts until Wednesday. Much love everyone!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Praying for you and your bones!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:sad:Bless your heart! Wishing you the very best! My thoughts and Prayers are with you!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm praying for your surgery to be a success. You are right God is amazing, I believe that God does everything for a reason and has a plan for us before we are even born. Your scars are very unique there what make you, you. You are honestly the strongest person I have ever seen. I think that if I had to go through this I would fall apart. 

Good luck on your surgery! I hope they fix everything.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, Kelly. You have been through more in your young life than anyone should ever have to go through. My thoughts and prayers will be with you on Wednesday when you go under the knife for the final time (XXfingerscrossedXX). Keep that positive attitude and remember that all of us here support you and wish you well. Sending you what little luck I have. *((((HUGE HUGS))))*. Let us know how it turns out as soon as you can.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much guys, really appreciate it, you are an amazing group of people, love you all. 

Two days to finish the rest of the little bit of running around before I'm on some time off. Will definitely keep you all posted as to what they end up being able to fix in surgery. I have no doubt in my mind it will go well, or at least the best it can go. I have a big group of people coming with me, so once again, I am a very lucky and blessed patient.

I hope they can save enough of the joint to allow me to be mobile and active again and delay a replacement. Either way, you are all right, what is meant to be fixed and corrected, will get corrected. I'll just pray until that point.

Thanks again, you are amazing. 
Much Love!


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

thinking of you.good luck..................


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Kelly, even though we are miles apart, and even though we have never met, just know that I am always here for you, no matter what.

My thoughts and prayers will be with you through your rough times.










My heart goes out to you, and all the rough spells you have had to go through, I know it seems unfair, but these experiences are going to make you a stronger and tougher being.

You are not only beautiful on the outside, but you are also just as beautiful on the inside. 

*HUGS*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thank you so much*

Oh my gosh, thank you so much MIE, what a beautiful post. From the bottom of my heart thank you  

MIEventer
smrobs
Tiffany
Maureen
Iluvjunior
paintsrule
Arany

and all the others who first responded to this thread, thank you so much. 

It is such a miracle and a heart warming feeling to know that all these fantastic people you get to know over the web, are so wonderful and responsive to those unfortunate and sometimes unlucky things that happen to life but will come together to show some love and care to a perfect stranger. It really means a lot, thank you so much guys.

You guys are amazing and wonderful, thank you so much for all the support.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Results found*

Here is the result of what they found and are going to try to fix. The reason I have been in pain. Hopefully they can correct what is left to be fixed. The doc isn't even sure he will be able to make it inside the joint because of the reconstruction I had. God only knows what the outcome of this will be. I've got 2 more days so I'll keep praying for now.


FINAL RESULT _ 
TDS ORDER #: 1.1 L MR HIP FEMUR 2009/02/17 1 
NAME:KPDH

MR ARTHROGRAM LEFT HIP 

HISTORY PROVIDED: Ongoing pain left hip status post periacetabular osteotomy. 

FINDINGS: 
Status post PAO. Acetabular retroversion with coxa profunda and reversal 
of the patient's Tonnis angle. The peripheral cartilage demonstrates 
some mild thinning though the central weight bearing articular cartilage 
demonstrates no evidence of fissuring or significant thinning. There may 
be some mild chondromalacia in the central weight bearing articular 
cartilage. 
There is some degenerative signal in the anterosuperior labrum from the 2 
o'clock to 3 o'clock radian with a focal perforation at the base of the 
fibrocartilage. There is also a prominent sublabral sulcus from the 1 
o'clock radian extending posterosuperiorly to the 2:30 radian which I 
suspect represents a low-grade partial labral detachment. 

Otherwise as above. 




REASON: ONGOING PAIN L HIP.

PELVIS AND BOTH HIPS 
Compared to 2007-05-01. 
Since the last study, bilateral revisions of the hips have been performed. 
There is now better coverage of each femoral head by the acetabular roof. The osteotomies are stabilized by multiple screws. The patient hardware is 
intact. 
There is a deformity of the junction of the left superior pubic ramus in 
the acetabulum. There is the suggestion of some lucency and it is 
uncertain whether pseudarthrosis is present or if there is bony union 
present at this site. 

**** end of result ****


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Heya Girl! Thinking about you. It will all go good tomorrow, I'm sure of it! Lots of hugs and love to both you and Adnan. Tell him to take good care of you for us! 

Keep us updated, and I can't wait to hear about the success of the operation!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Best wishes tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and sending prayers your way. I hope they are able to get you all fixed up, pain is no fun but if a little more now means none later, that's a good thing .

(((HUGS))) Good luck.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BTW That mumbo jumbo makes no sense to me!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Kelly, God Bless You. You are an amazing person, and a true inspiration. Whenever I'm having an off day, I think of everything you have struggled through, and I realize just how fortunate I really am.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Kelly I will be praying doublely hard for you and the doctors and may God give and increase the skills of their hands and I pray that you have an amazing recoverary.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oohh it's time soon.

I'm sure that everything will be fine!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We're thinking of you Kelly. Hope everything is going well


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG why did I only see this thread now I'm sorry for being late Kelly.

My prayers are with you now and I am sending ten times as many prayers and hugs because I only saw this thread now and I'm sorry for that.

Don't worry it will be ok you will be fine positive attitude.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the support everyone 

I just got back home from surgery. It went well. A 1 hours procedure turned into 3.5 hours tho. Surgeon decribed my hip looking like dog food it was so damaged. Most of the cartilage had to be shaved down and in one spot, a labral tear was so severe, he had to remove the entire section of cartilage. 

Thankful it's done and over with. Let's get better and start planning my future!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yay! so glad it went well and you are home safe and sound!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Hopefully things keep improving for you, Kelly!

I never knew you lived so close! I think I recognize that barn. ~


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Great to hear it went well .

Now wishing speedy recovery to you!


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

so happy to hear it went well girl. speedy recovery to you.............


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it went well. As for the wrist deal you had, my fiance has this wrist condition that is close to the condition called Kienbocks Wrist disease. Eventually he will have to have a full wrist fusion. Just last night he said that he gives himself about another year before he has to have a partial wrist fusion due to the pain he is having. Basically his lunate bone is deteriorating and the other bones are separating. Very, excrutiating pain!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like the surgery was much needed and successful. Glad you're back home and on the mend. 
Did they give you any new prognosis on mobility or is it too early to tell?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Kelly


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much guys. The surgeon said he did all that he could. He said he was very happy with the results, but to me the way he said it sounded like part of him was doubting a 100% pain free prognosis.
The way I see it for now, is to do what he tells me to do and we'll see how things progress. Being negative or unsure about recovery can really affect how you will recover, so for now until I actually see that there is something wrong, I'm going to go with a super duper awesome outlook on it.

Up until I got home last night, I couldn't even roll in bed because of pain, now despite the surgical pain, i can do it without the pain I had before. One step in the right direction.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Fantastic news Kelly! 

You are right, keep that positive outlook and things are bound to get better! I'm so happy it's looking up for you! You deserve to be happy, healthy and pain free! Tell that man to take extra good care of you the next couple of days!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Fantastic news Kelly!
> 
> You are right, keep that positive outlook and things are bound to get better! I'm so happy it's looking up for you! You deserve to be happy, healthy and pain free! Tell that man to take extra good care of you the next couple of days!


Oh believe me, he takes such good care of me, he treats me better than maybe I should be! :lol:

A couple pictures from yesterday, the man of my dreams and well...hmm...me.

This photo, shows you the names of the patients in surgery and where they are. I'm at the very top in lime green. I was in surgery.


Me in my sexy hospital outfit with no makeup and my man, which all the nurses tried to flirt with all day :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats so wonderful Kelly.  I am glad that everything went smoothly. You just keep that positive attitude, that will help your recovery as much as anything.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

> The surgeon said he did all that he could. He said he was very happy with the results, *but to me the way he said it sounded like part of him was doubting a 100% pain free prognosis*.


Don't try to second guess the surgeon. He may have been thinking about the person in the next room, the new cute nurse or his tee off time. :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for everything guys. I'm already starting to walk a lot better since wednesday. In fact I took my first steps without crutches. It's not pretty and I look like a constipated 90 yr old lady :lol: but doing it nonetheless.

Thank you again for the prayers and the the messages. It goes a really long ways *MUCH LOVE* everyone.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I have not been on in forever so i missed saying "good luck!"

Im so glad to hear everything went so well! With such a positive attitude im sure you will be fine...you certainly are a great role model for so many in this world with that positive attitude!  Feel better soon and keep us updated!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is great Kelly glad to hear those small steps in the right direction


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Again, your support goes a long way. 

Some more great news today. Went for my regular x-ray and got the go ahead to have my cast removed. Have a minor wound inflammation problem from apparently me having an allergy to stitches(GO FIGURE!), but we are not completely finished with my arm!

Now waiting for my post op follow up next week. Thanks again everyone


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So to top things off with my dad dying, I had my last cast removed yesterday, but while going to work today, I BROLE MY WRIST AGAIN! It's actually so bad that my wrist that was fuzed can now bend! and its not supposed to bend AT ALL. No word of lie, just had xrays done and its broken half thru the wrist! so here I am back in a cast...

Seeing the surgeon in the morning.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh no! praying for good news and a miracle!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OH NO!! Boy when it rains, it pours. You are certainly staying in my prayers.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

smrobs said:


> OH NO!! Boy when it rains, it pours. You are certainly staying in my prayers.


I have to agree with smrobs on that, and I hope God gives you the faith and strength to deal with everything thst you are going though. I have heard that God doesn't give us more than we can handle, I hape there is some comfort in that.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

That HAVE to be a nightmare or something. How someone just can have that bad luck? :sad:

Now wishing that your wrist will heal without a bunch of new surgeries.

Also wishing a miracle for your dad :sad:.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Updated news*

So here we sit. I had my first follow up yesterday with the surgeon about the last hip scope I had.

I am officially retired from horseback riding. The hip joint he described by him as looking like "dog food". He said I have 5-10 years left in my hips before I need my first sets of replacements :shock: I won't lie but to me(I was obviously in denial with my condition), it was devastating news. 

So I am prohibited from running/jogging. He also STRONGLY suggested to try another form of equine discipline than riding to help prolong when I'll need my first replacement. I'm in my early 20's and you can only have up to 2 replacements in a lifetime. That means it would leave me wheelchair bound in my early 50's. That right there is enough of an incentive for me to quit riding.

Another blow is my career. I'm not allowed to do heavy lifting which means my EMS career is also gone out the window. I will continue to work a paramedic provincial examiner but going to go right back to school to work in law enforcement with my honey(off the street). 

Thanks again for all the support everyone has given. Going to definitely focus on photography and everyone else's horse life for now to keep me sane. Will possibly look into driving later on.

Thanks again for all being so supportive. Much love guys.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I am sooooo sorry to heat that! You are always on here helping out and supporting everyone else...oh wow! That just sucks, Im so sorry!


----------



## rockaway (Jan 14, 2010)

You have had such strength and kept your faith. The future can hold many possibilities- medical miracles are always happening and what is impossible today may well be routine tomorrow. We pray that God grants you a full and happy life - with so many joys that you can't count them all. A hug and a prayer.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Life throws us cruel challenges, but you are a strong, amazing person for what you are going through. I honestly think I would've given up by now.
Hopefully, the hell that's being thrown at you will subside; you deserve to live happily and in peace. And let's pray that your new career choice will work out, too.
I'm sending my support. Keep smiling and laughing, but remember that it's okay to cry when you need to; don't keep it bottled up.

I'm sure that there is something you can do to keep involved with your equine friends. I'm sure that I'd probably still be involved somehow too, even if I was strapped to a 'chair. Animals are the best therapy!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the news - again :sad:.

Keep your chin up. I'm sure there's still a lot that life can offer to you. Perhaps that driving you suggested would be a great choice. At least you could keep in touch with horses then.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is a shame. I'm sorry to hear that. I knew a lady that had a degenerative hip issue that continued to ride. She had to mount via mounting block and she needed the block to dismount as well. She rode english and had to pay quite a bit of money for a BOMBPROOF horsel that she could ride mostly at a walk and the rare trot. At the time I thought... why not just give up, but as I'm older I realize why she did what she did. It's "not fair" to have something like that taken away from you. I'm sorry but I think that god has other plans for you.

Maybe you should look into a motivational career. I'm sure there are many people that could find strength in your life story. And as for horses, you don't have to give them up all together. I know you arent a western plan but there is trail in hand and showmanship/halter classes you could do, not just in quarter horse (although that is what you have right now). 

Then again, who needs to compete? You could just love them. You know?

i wish you luck in whatever you do.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much guys. I'm already doing a lot better than a few days ago. I have a great family and an amazing boyfriend who keeps my spirits up. He is one incredible man. I have so many things to be thankful for, that believe I count them in my life and I see them. Definitely makes my day a good one to ponder on them.

Thank you so much for all the support you guys offer. You are one incredible group of people. Really helps to read your responses.

Thanks again guys, again MUCH love to everyone.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm running out of motivational things to say :lol: Just remember that I'm here for you and thinking about you! 

Gosh I suck at this...lol Nice friend I am.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, how heart breaking My2Geldings - I am so sorry


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ARGH! Stupid stupid!!! I meant to click the button "Go Advanced" but I accidently hit "post quick reply" and got that ^^

I meant to add more - so I clicked on "Edit" and typed this big thing, and when I clicked on "submit" it wouldn't let me, and it erased everything I typed *shakes fist in air* something has to be fixed with that garbage.

~~~

*sigh*

Anyways - If I can give you some advice My2Geldings.

I firmly believe that we all have our paths set out for each and every single indavidual who walks this earth. Who have walked, who is soon to walk and etc, etc. 

These paths, are meant to make us grow, teach us, give us life lessons that no other experience can give us. I believe that when we tred off of those paths that are laid out for us, something detramental happens to push us back on track. Every experience, every conversation, every person we meet no matter how big or small, good or bad - everything is meant to happen. 

Yes, some of those experiences are very difficult and very traumatic - but we are meant to experience that. It was meant to happen - and I believe that you are going through what you are right now, because you have a big plan that has already been set out before you.

You were meant to have this happen, because this experience is going to make you that Woman that you were meant to be. Without this, you could never achieve the life lesson that this is giving you. So, as hard as it is to swallow, this is a gift - accept it, as difficult as that is, move forward and continue on YOUR path. 

This is going to help make you the person you are meant to be. This life lesson has been delt to you for a purpose, what is that purpose? Only our Maker knows that. BUT rest assured, that you are moving forward and continued to tred your trail so that when you finally reach your final destination, you will be that Woman, that person, that Soul that you were destined to be. So that when you do meet your maker, he can and will be very proud of who you became, and the lives you reached during your trials and tribulations.

So when life throws a wrench on your pathway, infront of your feet. Instead of saying "Why Me?" say "Try Me!"


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> ARGH! Stupid stupid!!! I meant to click the button "Go Advanced" but I accidently hit "post quick reply" and got that ^^
> 
> I meant to add more - so I clicked on "Edit" and typed this big thing, and when I clicked on "submit" it wouldn't let me, and it erased everything I typed *shakes fist in air* something has to be fixed with that garbage.
> 
> ...


waw, thank you so much. I am soooooo touched by your post. Thank you so much. I got goosebumps reading what you just posted and it's really reached my heart, thank you so much *****BIG HUG*****


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You are very welcome. I firmly believe that  **HUGS**


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

MIE: great words of wisdom!  gave me chills too- and so true!


----------

